# Gol Adolfo Gaich Wolfsburg - CSKA.



## admin (22 Ottobre 2020)

Il primo gol in Europa League di Adolfo Gaich, che era stato accostato anche al Milan, con la maglia del CSKA nel match contro il Wolfsburg.

Video qui in basso

El Clarin su Gaich: la madre gli ha dato il nome di Hitler, con un cognome tedesco... I soprannomi si sprecato: viene chiamato dai suoi tifosi Il Fuhrer, Il Carro Armato e il Genocida del gol.


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2020)

Adolfo biondo super ariano. Altro che argentino...


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Ottobre 2020)

ha festeggiato col saluto romano?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (23 Ottobre 2020)

Niente di strano Adolfo torna in Austria cioé a casa dove è nato. Il Wolfsberger si trova in Carinzia al confine dell'Italia e della Slovenia. Quindi non preoccupatevi ragazzi! Adolfo se ne andra in Argentina con l'aiuto del Vaticano. Uno schema che ha sempre funzionato come il pick and roll tra John Stockton e Karl Malone


----------



## KILPIN_91 (23 Ottobre 2020)

Giocatore da Lazio sicuramente


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Ottobre 2020)

Bel gol comunque.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Ottobre 2020)

Ieri ho scoperto che come soprannome ha "el genocida del gol"...soffoco


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ieri ho scoperto che come soprannome ha "el genocida del gol"...soffoco


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2020)

*El Clarin su Gaich: la madre gli ha dato il nome di Hitler, con un cognome tedesco... I soprannomi si sprecato: viene chiamato dai suoi tifosi Il Fuhrer, Il Carro Armato e il Genocida del gol.
*


----------



## Lambro (23 Ottobre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Niente di strano Adolfo torna in Austria cioé a casa dove è nato. Il Wolfsberger si trova in Carinzia al confine dell'Italia e della Slovenia. Quindi non preoccupatevi ragazzi! Adolfo se ne andra in Argentina con l'aiuto del Vaticano. Uno schema che ha sempre funzionato come il pick and roll tra John Stockton e Karl Malone



Muoio 
Cmq "il genocida del gol" è un qualcosa di humour nerissimo


----------



## mandraghe (23 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *El Clarin su Gaich: la madre gli ha dato il nome di Hitler, con un cognome tedesco... I soprannomi si sprecato: viene chiamato dai suoi tifosi Il Fuhrer, Il Carro Armato e il Genocida del gol.
> *




Non solo cognome tedesco, ma Gaich è ""stranamente"" assonante con Reich. 

Adolfo come Hitler e Gaich come Reich. 

Livelli altissimi.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (23 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Muoio
> Cmq *"il genocida del gol"* è un qualcosa di humour nerissimo



L'Annapurna dell "humour noir". Mamma mia che talento!


----------



## bmb (24 Ottobre 2020)

Però ha una faccia da *******.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il primo gol in Europa League di Adolfo Gaich, che era stato accostato anche al Milan, con la maglia del CSKA nel match contro il Wolfsburg.
> 
> Video qui in basso
> 
> El Clarin su Gaich: la madre gli ha dato il nome di Hitler, con un cognome tedesco... I soprannomi si sprecato: viene chiamato dai suoi tifosi Il Fuhrer, Il Carro Armato e il Genocida del gol.



Questa è la prova INCONFUTABILE che Hitler non è morto del Bunker ma è scappato in Argentina. Infatti Adolfo Gaich è suo nipote.. Hilter alla fine ci è riuscito a invadere la Russia


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa è la prova INCONFUTABILE che Hitler non è morto del Bunker ma è scappato in Argentina. Infatti Adolfo Gaich è suo nipote.. Hilter alla fine ci è riuscito a invadere la Russia



beh è storia, se hai seguito il thread che apri mesi fa su questa storia le prove sono abbastanza chiare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Sieg Gaich!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Però ha una faccia da *******.



Crucco al 100%.

Non mi stupirei se fosse davvero discendente di Hitler o di qualche gerarca nazista.


----------

